# hey hey



## ElPresidenteAnRK (Apr 8, 2005)

Ok so as it appears, i am teh noob around these parts. I had one quick question is it difficult to install an aftermarket cd player in a 1995 nissan sentra GXE? i was trying to google to see if i could find any info but natch i found nothing.


----------



## ElPresidenteAnRK (Apr 8, 2005)

lol my bad


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

no it not hard to install an aftermarket unit in a b14...its probably one of the easiest cars to do so..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

find your hazard lights button and your rear defrost button, in between there is a black plastic cover. under the cover is a screw, take this screw out and they gently (yet with force) pull around the edges and that entire trim ring will pop off. everything else should be straight forward.


----------



## ElPresidenteAnRK (Apr 8, 2005)

so i take off the piece inbetween the hazard and defrost? does that come off? hmm i couldnt find anything on it, after i get the plastic piece off is it just colour matching?

W00T ok i got that piece off, the rest i think ill try tackling later on tomorrow


----------



## slamd097 (Mar 19, 2005)

Like every one was saying..easy. Just be careful not to break the trim piece..expensive replacement just for the piece..I found out the hard way and snapped one side in half on a install. If you bought a harness, (I am guessing you did just from the way you asked about color matching) The aftermarket should have eveything decoded on the wire, and all you have to do is open the instructions and find the wiring page. Then just match, crimp and go. Make sure all your ends are in tight test your unit, then elec. tape the wires...BAM, your done and there is no chance for shorts, and it is easy for removal if you ever have to...


----------

